# RIP lil grey kitten



## lilgreykitten (Sep 30, 2010)

Sept 30th 2010 @ 2:42pm
12 weeks old

An Angel from the book of life wrote down his birth and whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth"


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, your kitty was really beautiful


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

aww... i am so sorry for your loss, such a beautiful kitty. 
RIP


----------



## aelura (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Such a precious little one x


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Gorgeous kitty. RIP


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Aw. Such a cute little guy


----------



## lilgreykitten (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 
I'm having a very hard time with it. 
from talking to a few different vets they suspect (FKS)
I have his other 2 siblings. one looks exactly like him..
They've been comforting me, as well as the parents


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry. atback

I read from the bottom of the forum, up the page of new posts so I responded to your other topic first. I am sorry for your loss, but you *really* tried and should be proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free little guy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Run free over the Bridge little one.


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh, that face! this is too sad.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very sad it is to lose such a young, lovely kitten.  My heart goes out to you, but Littlegreykitten is purring for the angels now...God bless.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Such a precious babe...
Littlegrey will keep the angels warm now.
Rest easy, little one...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I have shed a tear for the loss of your little one, whose life was cut so short. Be free, and find peace little guy. I am so sorry!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Im so sorry. Sweet little angel.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor sweet little baby. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lilgreykitten (Sep 30, 2010)

it has been a tough few days. We still don't know what exactly happened, and are waiting to hear from the autopsy results


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

My cat Phantom just got to Pet Heaven a week ahead of lil grey kitten...he's a wise, experienced and loving old guy, so I'll ask him to show lil grey around and take him under his paw.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Lil grey was the cutest kitten I think I've ever seen. Sooo sorry. Glad you have siblings & parents comforting you. Will be really anxious to see what happened. Please be sure & update.

David, sorry for your loss also. An old guy is very, very hard to lose...


----------

